# Pig Blanket Heaters



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2012)

Where can I find them online or at certain stores for good prices? Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## leosbybam (Dec 5, 2012)

Try beanfarm.com I believe they have them


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 5, 2012)

Let me know if you find something


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2012)

Beanfarm has them Lexi. Brand is KANE, thanks leosbybam.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 6, 2012)

lllreptile also sells KANE. In my opition KANE makes the best ones, those tings are hard to bust apart. Alot of zoos use them for more then just pigs and reptiles as well.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2012)

chelvis said:


> lllreptile also sells KANE. In my opition KANE makes the best ones, those tings are hard to bust apart. Alot of zoos use them for more then just pigs and reptiles as well.



Yea Im getting a couple for my outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 6, 2012)

You can control the heat output of the pig blanket with an inline lamp dimmer. I use one to control the night time heat bulbs for my tegu. Home depot does not have them in the store. Order online and ship to store to save a few bucks on shipping.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100644821/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=inline+lamp+dimmer&storeId=10051&superSkuId=202887056#.UMDqV4NZWSo


----------

